# Brunswick Snapper Banks / G Reef 6/11/11



## Pate55 (Jun 13, 2011)

Headed out with Gulp Juice (Capt. David) to try our luck with the Mangroves and dolphin at the 40 mile bottom this weekend. 
No luck with the Dolphin but GulpJuice managed to put some Mangroves in the boat. We had a quick pitch and cobia jig ready the entire day but the only thing to swim up to the boat at the Snapper Banks was a couple pesky Remora. We Did find some Large Sea Bass and Plenty of AmberJack which kept us Busy. 
We pointed her west and headed to G after that. The Bite was better at G as we were able to boat a Grouper, Snapper (released)  and a 35 lb Cobia off the bottom. 
Being Prepared finally paid off as two 25 lb cobia showed up out of nowhere as they often do. I quickly reeled up my live pinfish from the bottom while GulpJuice went for the Spinner with the cobia Jig. The Cobia quickly grabbed my Pinfish and spit it out just as fast. Gulpjuice went to work on the pair with the Jig as I went for the other spinner and attatched a sardine to the single hook. 
While i was doing this Capt. David managed to get both cobia to eat the jig and set the hook deep in the second fish's mouth. Heres where it got intresting. The other cobia stayed right with his hooked comarade and I waited for an opening to introduce the other fish to my lively sardine. David guided both fish past the boat and I pitched the bait to the other cobia as I ducked under GulpJuice's line.In a few seconds we had a Double Hook up on lite tackle with only two of us in the boat. 
We must have circled the boat 10 times walking under each others fishing lines and moving other poles out of the way. Gulpjuices Cobia was the first to tire out and he stuck his fishing rod in the rod holder, grabbed the Gaff, and put a great shot just behind the fishes gills. He then pulled the twisting ball of Muscle out of the water. The Gaff Could not take it!!! It broke 12 inches above the business end!! He slung the cobia in the boat with a gaff hanging by a single fiber glass thread! As soon as he cleared the Gunnel the gaff completely broke. We Now had a ticked off cobia going crazy in the boat and this time the fish had Weapons!! 
The First thing the cobia Threw was the 4 oz Bucktail missing my manhood by a couple inches. The Second flying projectile was the now 12 inch gaff. It Thankfully crashed harmlessly into the side of the boat. David Boxed the fish and we turned our attention to My fish. 
We decided to let him get completely tired before we attempted to do any thing. When the fish finally tuckered out David put on some gloves, grabbed the shreaded fiber glass 12 inch Gaff and put the worlds greatest gaff shot on our third cobia of the day. He completely stoned the Cobia with a busted up gaff and the fish never moved again!!!

Here is the video sorry couldnt get more cobia action but it was pretty hectic http://youtu.be/LsLj4oMkO6g


----------



## Pate55 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## injun joe (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats on a great day. Capt. David is a fine man as is his dad.


----------



## wharfrat (Jun 13, 2011)

that is awesome! double cobia hook-up is almost as fun as dancin' around a green one in the boat!


----------



## Bryannecker (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice fish.  Great adventure story!  Who made the gaff?  Was it an old one?  I have an old wooden handled on that has never failed me.  It floats, too.  Thanks for the very interesting post.
Capt. Jimmy


----------



## Pate55 (Jun 14, 2011)

Bryannecker said:


> Nice fish.  Great adventure story!  Who made the gaff?  Was it an old one?  I have an old wooden handled on that has never failed me.  It floats, too.  Thanks for the very interesting post.
> Capt. Jimmy



It was a Back up gaff that was 12 feet long the good gaff was left in another boat


----------

